# 1999 Sentra Won't Start



## sdsentra98 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello, my name is Nicholas, and I have a 1999 Sentra GXE. The other day, I was driving on the freeway when it started to lope. The car died. I couldn't give it gas. After getting it towed, I looked at two things: the battery, and the fuel pump. I replaced both, and the car still won't start (they needed to be replaced anyways, so I'm not too bummed). 
I'm thinking now it could be a crankshaft position sensor or a coil. Note that the car isn't getting any spark whatsoever. Thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

I would venture to say that the ECU readout may show a P0340 fault code which indicates a malfunctioning camshaft position sensor (CMPS). However many times a malfunctioning CMPS doesn't always set a fault code. The CMPS is located inside the ignition distributor is not a serviceable component; the entire distributor needs to be replaced; if it comes to that, then always replace with a *re-man'd OEM* distributor, *not* an aftermarket type which don't generally last long, don't work right or are DOA. 

The crankshaft position sensor on your vehicle is not involved with the actual operation of the system. It's only used in diagnosis mode during service.


----------



## sdsentra98 (Mar 6, 2020)

rogoman said:


> One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.
> 
> I would venture to say that the ECU readout may show a P0340 fault code which indicates a malfunctioning camshaft position sensor (CMPS). However many times a malfunctioning CMPS doesn't always set a fault code. The CMPS is located inside the ignition distributor is not a serviceable component; the entire distributor needs to be replaced; if it comes to that, then always replace with a *re-man'd OEM* distributor, *not* an aftermarket type which don't generally last long, don't work right or are DOA.
> 
> The crankshaft position sensor on your vehicle is not involved with the actual operation of the system. It's only used in diagnosis mode during service.


So the weirdest thing happened. I replaced the crank sensor and the car got spark but didn't start. I looked at the distributor cap, and couldn't find any oil on that or the deal. However, when I removed the cap, a screw fell down the engine bay and landed on top of a shield. I then noticed that the rotor was completely loose. I screwed the rotor back in, hooked everything back up, and gave it another go. After giving it gas, the car began to idle on its own. Turns out, the distributor rotor became loose! I'm still going to order another rotor and cap. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's actually not uncommon. I put a little thread-locker on the bolt threads.


----------

